
Show HN: Flow Browser – Structured Tabs on iOS - artemiszx
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/flow-experimental-browser/id1526022496
======
artemiszx
Hi HN. I have always liked the idea of browsing with structured tabs. It’s sad
there are very few implementations of this, and none on iOS before to my
knowledge.

Even though making another WKWebView based browser is somewhat questionable, I
included many features to make the experience smooth—iCloud sync, iPad
multitasking/multiwindow, AdBlock, drag and drop, and more.

This is also my SwiftUI + Combine tryout project. It worked very well for me,
despite the many quirks & performance degradation with larger views that
required specific optimization.

It is still somewhat experimental at this stage, especially that it does not
handle asynchronously loaded pages very well. But it’s something nice I made
for myself, and I thought to share with everyone, totally free and no ads or
tracking whatsoever.

(UI/UX work much nicer on iPad because that’s my use case I optimized for)

